# Opinions on a website please!



## rachelgreen (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi girls!

I was about to but a cream from the brand Sisheido, when I came across this website: https://www.beautytheshop.com/us/. I found that prices are really cheap, have you ever bought in this shop? How come prices can be that cheap? I would appreciated if you could give me some advice.

Thanks in advance!
Rachel


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2016)

I've never ordered from them. I think the site may be Asia-based, and Shiseido is a Japanese brand.

That said, better to order/pay full price from a website you know (Sephora, Nordstrom, or direct from Shiseido's site) than to buy at a discount from a site you're not familiar with.


----------



## Lin1018 (Apr 18, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> I've never ordered from them. I think the site may be Asia-based, and Shiseido is a Japanese brand.
> 
> That said, better to order/pay full price from a website you know (Sephora, Nordstrom, or direct from Shiseido's site) than to buy at a discount from a site you're not familiar with.



Very good advice because the discount site may be selling old stock and it may not be the real McCoy.


----------



## rachelgreen (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi girls! Finally I bought and I couldn't be happier!!! It is the cheapest store and products are totally original. Totally recommended!


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 17, 2016)

Glad to hear it went well!  I personally probably wouldn't have risked it due to fearing that it would never come, be old product, or be a fake but i'm overly paranoid! I agree with Shelley I always get my products from a place that I know.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 20, 2016)

rachelgreen said:


> Hi girls! Finally I bought and I couldn't be happier!!! It is the cheapest store and products are totally original. Totally recommended!



Nope, not for me. The phrase "too good to be true" always comes to mind when I see "specials". Glad it worked out for you though, brave girl.


----------

